# Is a plow prep package required on 2019 F350?



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Bought a new F350 this spring with the 6.2l and couldn't find one with a plow prep to save my life. Looked for 2 months before I gave up and bought the one I have now.

I'm looking to put a wideout xl on it, and it technically isn't supposed to work it on it based on the front end weight rating without the prep package. But the plow only weighs 60lbs more than the non-xl wideout. 

I've run old school blizzards, 4 of them, for the last 16 years with trucks that dont have any plow prep with no issues. And them suckers weigh over 1100lbs each. Just not used to or well versed in the newer trucks. My last newest truck was 2008 chevy.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Shouldn’t be an issue. Worst case you can upgrade your springs, etc later on if you think it’s necessary.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I ran mvp3 with wings on my 2017 f250 Platinum without the package. Its only 1150lbs.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

1olddogtwo said:


> I ran mvp3 with wings on my 2017 f250 Platinum without the package. Its only 1150lbs.
> 
> View attachment 196433


 I mean it looks like you're plowing flat-ground so you shouldn't have an issue


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I mean it looks like you're plowing flat-ground so you shouldn't have an issue


Doesn't everyone plow flat ground?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

1olddogtwo said:


> Hydromaster is usually on a slippery slope


If only there was a way to get more traction..


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doesn't everyone plow flat ground?


 99% of my plowing is on steep hills mountains.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

1olddogtwo said:


> Hydromaster is usually on a slippery slope
> 
> And Buffy, well who lives in the mountains and is usually plowing down hill
> 
> While others are trying to plow crap back up the hill.


 yes we have to plow up hill up here in the mountains. Flat Brown plowing is a privilege I do it in 2 wheel drive it's very fun then you could run a 12-foot blade


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> yes we have to plow up hill up here in the mountains. Flat Brown plowing is a privilege I do it in 2 wheel drive it's very fun then you could run a 12-foot blade


K

What mtns are we talking about and were is "up here"?


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Hydromaster said:


> K
> 
> What mtns are we talking about and were is "up here"?


The white mountains


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> 99% of my plowing is on steep hills mountains.


But the pavement is flat...you are plowing on an incline, but the surface is flat.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

All dirt driveways and dirt roads up here for the most part. And I do apologize for being so stupid last night with my unnecessary comments!!


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> But the pavement is flat...you are plowing on an incline, but the surface is flat.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> The white mountains


White Mtns…..pfffft they're rolling hills with a quarter of the snowfall compared to what's ootwest.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

BUFF said:


> White Mtns…..pfffft they're rolling hills with a quarter of the snowfall compared to what's ootwest.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

BUFF said:


> White Mtns…..pfffft they're rolling hills with a quarter of the snowfall compared to what's ootwest.


Hey not being confrontational at all but. But do you guys get a lot of powder snow? And do all your dirt roads and driveways pack in with 4 inches of ice? Again I'm literally just curious not confrontational


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> Hey not being confrontational at all but. But do you guys get a lot of powder snow? And do all your dirt roads and driveways pack in with 4 inches of ice? Again I'm literally just curious not confrontational


Powder snow, yes except early in the season (October) and later in the season from April to June.
Shady side roads/drives is where ice is an issue when it starts to warm up due to thaw/freeze cycles. Coal dust/chips is the preferred material to use for melting ice. Most people don't plow dirt drives until 5-6" has accumulated.

I spent a lot of time in my younger days around North Conway and Wolfboro and have a good idea of what winters are like there.
Snow is heavy most of the time.
Ice Storms are fairly frequent.
Not much sun in the winter.
Some roads and drives are nothing more than wide game trails that weave around the hills.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

BUFF said:


> Powder snow, yes except early in the season (October) and later in the season from April to June.
> Shady side roads/drives is where ice is an issue when it starts to warm up due to thaw/freeze cycles. Coal dust/chips is the preferred material to use for melting ice. Most people don't plow dirt drives until 5-6" has accumulated.
> 
> I spent a lot of time in my younger days around North Conway and Wolfboro and have a good idea of what winters are like there.
> ...


Nice that's cool thanks for getting back me . I'd love to go out west in the winter . But just can't go on vacation in plow season


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ford IFS on the super duty's works well but lacks any traction.


----------

